# Entradas balanceada y desbalanceadas.



## IGedeon (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola, tengo una duda bastante puntual... quisiera darle a mis musicos la posibilidad de en cualquier momento escoger si usar un cable balanceado o desbalanceado. Normalmente si uno quiere adaptar une la tierra y el V(-) en el lado que tiene la entrada desbalanceada.

si yo hiciese esto en un canal entonces quedaria permanentemente desbalanceado. ¿hay alguna forma de conexion de permitir usar ambas opciones de conector para cada canal de la consola?

se me ocurre en el caso desbalanceado en vez de unir la tierra y v(-) ignorar v(-) y conectar solo la tierra y v(+) en el conector desbalanceado


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2010)

IGedeon dijo:


> .....si yo hiciese esto en un canal entonces quedaria permanentemente desbalanceado. ¿hay alguna forma de conexion de permitir usar ambas opciones de conector para cada canal de la consola?.....


Quedaría una entrada Des-Balanceada *solo* para ese micrófono, los demás no se verían afectados.

Una opción es la de hacer el puente dentro del Plug de micrófono que conecta a la consola, así que con solo retirar este plug, todo vuelve a la normalidad permitiendo conectar en su lugar otra ficha de micrófono balanceada sin inconvenientes y sin efectuar ningún cambio.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 30, 2010)

Si usás plugs para las conexiones (no Canon/XLR, sino Plug), las señales balanceadas irán por la punta y anillo.
Si conectás uno que no lleve señal balanceada simplemente tendrá punta y masa, el anillo queda puenteado a tierra al enchufarlo y ya está.

Distinto es el caso de usar un cable originalmente pensado para balanceado en uno no-balanceado. Ahí sí tenés que ir por la opción de Fogonazo.
En caso de usar Canon/XLR, de nuevo hay que hacer lo que te dicen en el post anterior, no queda otra.

Saludos


----------



## cardozo (Feb 15, 2011)

El tema me vino justo, tengo que conectar de mi consola mezcladora una DENON DNX1100 que tiene salida balanceada a la unidad de potencia que tiene entrada desbalanceada, mi duda es como armo el cable para ir desde LA CONSOLA hacia la POTENCIA? la consola tiene Slida canon y la potencia entrada RCA. Muchas gracias.

o sea debo enviar la salida balanceada de la consola a la entrada desbalanceada a la potencia.


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2011)

El Hot sigue siendo señal, y el Cold lo unis a tierra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2011)

Algo mas de info:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/formas-interconectar-equipos-audio-43354/


----------



## cardozo (Feb 15, 2011)

muy buena data muchas gracias ! ahora una duda es indistinto de que lado tengo la balanceada? si en la salida o en la entrada?


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 15, 2011)

Normalmente, los equipos con entradas des-balanceadas, no son de calidad profesional. 
En tu caso, ese amplificador con entrada des-balanceada, no es de calidad profesional. Eso es peor que en el caso inverso.

Toda información muy precisa y correcta en este post !

Saludos


----------



## cardozo (Feb 15, 2011)

si entendio perfectamente, a lo que me refiero que el grafico de conexiones habla de como armar el cable de desbalanceado a balanceado pero no al reves o sea de balanceado a desbalanceado, por eso pregunto si es indistinto y el cable se arma de la misma forma?


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 15, 2011)

Que tipo de conexión tiene tu amplificador: ¿TS o RCA?
En cualquier caso los esquemas que has de utilizar son los numerales 3,4,9 y 10 del esquema presentado por Fogonazo.

Ver también http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/temas/ref_con.htm

Saludos


----------



## cardozo (Feb 15, 2011)

Si pero tengo la salida de la consola con canon balanceada de 3 cables, masa, negativo y positivo. y en la entrada de la potencia tengo rca y debo entrar con dos cables negativo y positivo, que pasa con la masa?


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

cardozo dijo:


> Si pero tengo la salida de la consola con canon balanceada de 3 cables, masa, negativo y positivo. y en la entrada de la potencia tengo rca y debo entrar con dos cables negativo y positivo, que pasa con la masa?




Usas el positivo y la masa unida al negativo, nada mas.


----------



## cardozo (Feb 15, 2011)

Buenisimo, confio en la info que a mi consola nueva no le pasara nada jajjaa


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

cardozo dijo:


> Buenisimo, confio en la info que a mi consola nueva no le pasara nada jajjaa



Lo maximo a pasar es que no se escuche. o con ruido.

Salvo que le pongas tension en el canon (upps, a mi no me paso he)


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 15, 2011)

En ese caso el numeral 6 de Fogonazo, o este que te adjunto. Me gusta más el primero porque conecta la maya a masa desde el terminal balanceado.


Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Vitruvio dijo:


> En ese caso el numeral 6 de Fogonazo, o este que te adjunto. Me gusta más el primero porque conecta la maya a masa desde el terminal balanceado.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Es indistinto donde se une el Cold con el GND.


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 15, 2011)

pipa09, si, es lo mismo. Mi inclinación se debe a que confiaría más en la masa de un equipo balanceado, que probablemente tenga Tierra también. Lo que no es tan común en los equipos domésticos o semi-pro.

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Vitruvio dijo:


> pipa09, si, es lo mismo. Mi inclinación se debe a que confiaría más en la masa de un equipo balanceado, que probablemente tenga Tierra también. Lo que no es tan común en los equipos domésticos o semi-pro.
> 
> Saludos




Es lo mismo, la malla del cable esta a tierra en los dos casos, balanceado o no balanceado.


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 15, 2011)

Me retiro de la discusión

Saludos


----------

